# So I just started listening to GG



## JahDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

And when I get into an artist, if I have the tools, I try to figure out more about them through biographies, interviews and people views on that artist. Ive gotta tell ya I really like GG. Not because hes "real punk rock" but because he practiced what he preached and even some of his views on the world....I even agree with something he said about parenting! 

GG was being pummeled with hatred on Jerry Springer(in the days before it became a soft core gg show) by guests and one asked him how he would feel if someone raped his daughter, because he brought up that he raped people at his shows. GG told the woman that if someone raped his daughter he wanted her to be stronger after not pity herself and be weak and that the next time someone tried to rape her she would be able to use that strength she built after the first time to deal with the situation and not remain a victim... I want that for my kid too! I dont want my kids to pity themselves and hate life for what happened. I want them to be stronger people afterword. If your weak with self pity....you wont be able to get out of situations like that at all ever. But if you build yourself up then hell yeah! You have a fighting chance the next time round.

GG's music if fun too. Poppy sometimes and then(because its not my lifestyle) just plain silly. So I guess Im a bit of a GG fan now. I would have kicked it with that guy back in the day. Maybe babysat fer him


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 12, 2010)

Like arrow said, its possible to see everything he does at gutter punk places. Here in east europe anybody could pull that kind off shit off. Hell we even play games called "freckles" somebody shits on the table, if its solid you add a bit water, everybody puts up their faces as near as posible to the shit and somebody slaps the shit with their palm, the one who has the least shit on his face wins  Being drunk and stupid gives your mind vast oportunities for letting your imagination run free


----------



## keg (Jan 12, 2010)

Komjaunimas that game sounds like fun.i think i will try to play it today.most likely will get my ass beat.About GG, someone gave me a blank tape of his songs in the mid 80s.i thought it was good stuff.i did not know about his ACT or all the stuff he did at gigs.i only knew what i heard and i liked it,still do.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, you can see all that in a gutter punk show, but GG is the one who really brought it to life. I'm not saying he's bad ass for it, but I like the fact that he was so "hated in the nation" but he didn't give a fuck. He only made enough money every night to get trashed and get to the next show. didn't have a fancy ass high class tour bus. His heart was black and cold, but at least he spoke from it, and didn't give a shit what anyone else thought of him. It wasn't only Jerry Springer that he was antagonized on, there were several and also radio shows too. He lived is music didn't just shout into a mic. That's my view.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh I would never have wanted to go to his shows...ever. I wouldve wanted to just hang out somewhere. Maybe chat it up with his ladyfriend or wife(depending on what time I was around). eeeeeYeah. His shows for me would be a no go IM A PUSSY! 

And as for his antics it kinda makes sense....he was mentaly disabled and in the time of his youth they didnt have the same kind of programs they have today for the mentally ill....and I dont think his parents knew how to handle it(though he doesnt blame his parents for anything) i think him being handicapped cranially wouldve caused some odd thoughts...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 12, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> And as for his antics it kinda makes sense....he was mentaly disabled and in the time of his youth they didnt have the same kind of programs they have today for the mentally ill....and I dont think his parents knew how to handle it(though he doesnt blame his parents for anything) i think him being handicapped cranially wouldve caused some odd thoughts...



Well any parent who names their kid jesus christ, and slams it in his brain that he was sent from god and hes going to make a big impact in gods name...that kids going to have some mental issues. Even though they were his actions not his parents, his folks still had an influence on what he did for sure.


----------



## Sludge (Jan 12, 2010)

theres this crazy guy who makes cheesie music about different ways to kill him self with a drum machine and casio keyboard, he does the who getting naked pissing and bleeding all over the place thing, if you bring a jar of apple sauce to the show hell even stick his dick in it, and play the 'feed me poisioned apple sauce' song

www.myspace.com/50wtkm


hes also a really great guy to talk to and unlike GG his fans arent his enemies he loves um


----------



## xmaggotx (Jan 17, 2010)

JahDucky said:


> So I just started listening to GG



well, see that's your first mistake right there...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 17, 2010)

fuck gg allin... i think anyone that likes him is a fucking moron (jahducky not included!). in fact, i hate him so much that he's my favourite "anti-spam" or "anti-scumfuck" question when people register on the website.

Q: Do you like GG Allin?
A: Yes = ban
A: No = you get to register for the site.

Fuck that guy.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 17, 2010)

I think his songs were fun. For me his music isnt a way of life but a songs to sing while washing my hair in the shower. 

*scrub scrub scrub "Im infected with aids duh dun duhdun I fuck everyday duh dun duhdun"*


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 17, 2010)

Fuck...I'm banned


----------



## giddy (Jan 20, 2010)

I listened to the scum for about a week until i really payed attention 
to the lyrics. He is just an amazing artist if you plan on becoming a nazi
and enjoy making fun of the aids epidemic, womyns rights movement, or well....
lets just say every just movement for equality


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 20, 2010)

keg said:


> Komjaunimas that game sounds like fun.i think i will try to play it today.most likely will get my ass beat.About GG, someone gave me a blank tape of his songs in the mid 80s.i thought it was good stuff.i did not know about his ACT or all the stuff he did at gigs.i only knew what i heard and i liked it,still do.



We also had a game called "muffin" in the states its better known as "limp bisquit"  havent played it myself but i know people who did


----------

